# could you please help me find a comic on furaffinity.



## fightdragon (Sep 24, 2022)

I think I found it


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Sep 26, 2022)

nice


----------



## fightdragon (Sep 26, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> nice


wink~


----------



## redhusky (Dec 4, 2022)

fightdragon said:


> I think I found it


An OP that closes it's own thread!? How novel!


----------

